# Toyota Tacoma Side Steps



## smacha538 (Jun 11, 2012)

Like brand new black out package side steps off a 2022 Toyota Tacoma TRD Off Road double cab short bed. Located in Sugar Land. Text me @ 281-344-7427. $400.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

